# any clues on the next MPAC? (im new here)



## nexus6 (28 Feb 2009)

hello everyone i've been skulking around on this forum for a while but since i've decided to dive into the armed forces i have a question.  i have been selected to attend mpac however the closest timeline the captain at the cfrc could give me was around the end of march... i originally applied for MP O since i have both the police foundations diploma as well as a sociology degree.  but i realized that i would most likely be happier as a ncm mp and in addition i was told that that next mpOac would not be help until next january (supposedly).  that made my decision easier and i informed the good captain to go ahead and switch me to ncm and put my name in for the next mpac.  so now...im just standing by and waiting on that mpac.  anyone have the word on the nect one?? any input would be greatly appreciated and thank you very much in advance! 
cheers!


----------



## nexus6 (3 Mar 2009)

nothing eh...ah well.  its a waiting game at this point anyway.  how about a different question: anyone have an idea on how long it may take from the time of successfully completing the mpac to the time a job offer is received?  and, i'm guessing once the offer is made and accepted, i'm off to the next bmq which wouldn't be too far away (timewise).  my understanding is that bmqs are ran pretty often and regularly.  am i somewhat correct here?  once again, any input is greatly appreciated and thank you in advance!!


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

Well, an MPAC Board was sitting as you typed your original post on this. Actually had one of my troops' acceptance message for VOT come through this morning (he was part of last week's round of boards);

I have zero clue though as to when the next round is running. As a side-note: there was also an MPAC Board running the first two weeks of December when I was in Borden, so they seem to be a regular occurance (at least for NCMs).


----------



## Journeyman (3 Mar 2009)

Wow ArmyVern, does your post ever look, like, you know...cool, with all those capital letters in places. Is it hard work putting those in?


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

BITE ME.


Answer: No, it's not.



It's actually so simple --- that everyone should try it when applicable. Punctuation too!!


----------



## Journeyman (3 Mar 2009)

HEY!!  I was slagging the MP wannabe, not YOU!! 

(Can get a sociology degree, wants to join a Branch that requires thinking and properly-crafted reports, yet is baffled by the <shift> key and the simple conventions of writing. :  )


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> HEY!!  I was slagging the MP wannabe, not YOU!!
> 
> (Can get a sociology degree, wants to join a Branch that requires thinking and properly-crafted reports, yet is baffled by the <shift> key and the simple conventions of writing. :  )



Apparently, despite this post by you - I'm STILL a little swifter than you believe ...  ;D

Check my edit time to my last as opposed to your "post" time oh-so-slow-one!!  >



> It's actually so simple --- that everyone should try it when applicable. Punctuation too!!
> « Last Edit: Today at 12:47:27 by ArmyVern


----------



## nexus6 (3 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern: thank you very much for your input;  i'll just stand by and wait as that is all i can do at this point.  thanks!

Journeyman: thank you very much for the wanton personal attack based on several lines of written text found in a public internet forum.   p.s. even though they included the shift key on the keyboard, those bastards forgot the "levity" key which i would use now to characterize my smartass reply as a joke.  in other words, yeah i see your point ArmyVern, but after 5 years of post secondary (OCD, BA) and countless hours of writing grueling papers in pol sci and soc and phil and psych and so on i give myself some freedom when typing online (depending on the setting).  but yeah. you're definitely correct about the capitals.


----------



## Dissident (3 Mar 2009)

nexus6 said:
			
		

> Quote



Seriously? It is this hard to to press the shift key?

Go and read Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand to get an idea of what I think your laziness leads to and is a symptom of.


----------



## nexus6 (3 Mar 2009)

Read Ayn Rand?  I'd rather poke my eyes out.  What else do you suggest? Mein Kampf?


----------



## nexus6 (3 Mar 2009)

Mods, please feel free to close this one down anytime; no further lecturing is necessary and this can only go downhill.  Once again, thank you for your input and goodbye.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2009)

As a member of the Staff, I often have the opportunity to do the bidding of some on this site.  It never ceases to amaze me how many supposedly educated people come on this site, don't read the site guidelines and don't act in a professional manner, and then develop such poor attitudes.  What has happened to give the recent generations such a feeling of entitlement and need to be "feed with a silver spoon"?  Alas, that is the subject of another topic and can be discussed there.

Once again, 

TOPIC   LOCKED!

George
Milnet Staff


----------

